# Surge Protection...



## SonoranShocker (Oct 28, 2008)

So a customer asks me about getting rid of all of the "power strips" that he has in his house, and putting in fourplex's in the places he needs them (i.e. the computer, entertainment center, etc.) and installing a surge protector in the panel to cover the entire house. The house was built about 2 years ago. 

Now far be it for me to not take money that someone is more than willing to give, but I am curious: Are the in-panel surge protectors really worth it? I know they cost a bit, and I have installed a couple over the years, but are they as effective. I would like to save him the money, but his wife is very very very very picky, and doesn’t even like to see the "cord-spaghetti" when she looks behind the TV. (Why she does it I don’t know, but it bugs her and the husband is willing to pay). 

So what is the general consensus?


----------



## oldschool (Jul 21, 2007)

the whole house surge protectors are a "first line of defense"

the warranty and the instructions will state that secondary protection should still be utilized at the devices to be protected.

ive always informed my customers that they should still use individual surge protectors in addition to the whole house protector

although at my house i just have the one at my main panel


----------



## TrblShooter (Oct 28, 2008)

Oldschool has it right...

When it comes to Surge protection, you need to think in "layers".
Panel, outlet, surge strip.
Sure these items can get costly, but you could probably install the panel surge and all the individual surge outlets...computers, TV/entertainment and the biggie no one ever thinks of APPLIANCES.
I'm pretty certain the cost of replacing /installing *all* of these important surge protection devices would still be cheaper then replacing the customer's newer model refrigerator, washer, dryer, Plasma TV etc 
Just replacing their TV outlet and installing a panel surge arrester would be kindof like putting 1 seat belt in a car that seats 7 :whistling

Look into wall mounted surge strips too..there are many styles that can help you to wrap up the cords and clean everything up real nice. 

Try to stress the importance of that last line of defense for their entertainment center though (power strips) and not to be rid of it, just have it "installed correctly". 
I've had some say "isn't that overkill?"...I dunno does $250 to protect a $2500 Fridge sound like overkill to you? My warranty for my new TV was almost $400 *shrug
Need I mention catv and phone also? Shame to put protection on the electric and the next day have a surge come through one of those lines and blow out the very same items you just "protected" 

Best of luck Sonoran. :thumbup:


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

TrblShooter said:


> Oldschool has it right...
> 
> When it comes to Surge protection, you need to think in "layers".
> Panel, outlet, surge strip.
> ...


 



What he said:thumbsup:


----------



## Bubbles (Sep 27, 2007)

*Surge*

The best plan I could see is have good homeowners insurance and save your money on all those gadgets. I've been on several calls where the lightning strike was through a wall or roof and hit a branch circuit backing up and blowing out everything anyway. They had all those gadgets and it didn't help one bit. EVerything from Nice Stereo setup, washer, computers, invisible fence, etc... all blew up. I think there damages were 4-6k. They had good insurance on top of all the other stuff. Personally I have good insurance, a moderate surge strip on Good T.V. stereo, Computer. And when there is a storm I unplug strips from wall. 

2 cents


----------



## TrblShooter (Oct 28, 2008)

I dunno that's like not brushing your teeth because you have a great dental plan lol :jester:
Most surges have nothing to do with lightning, which is an un-calculable force of nature. 
Many people still install lightning systems, not to prevent a strike, but in hopes of re-routing it.
Most surges stem from faulty appliances (in the home) faulty wiring or just inadequate power distribution systems (but Im sure everyone here's POCO has immaculate and up to date power & wiring systems lol). 
I know here in Philly it looks like POCO wiring fell from space and just landed on everyone's house lmao:laughing:
Also most surges go unnoticed, picking away at electronics until they finally wear them out. Im sure I read once that many circuit board parts and solder joints get super heated from surges and over time fail, but for the life of me cannot remember where.
I guess I just view surge protection as another form of home owners insurance....layered....for my protection 

Do you unplug your washer, dryer, micro, Refridge, etc etc? I dunno most of the newer ones are completely electronic...only the bottom of the line ones are still semi mechanical amymore.
It only thunders & lightning's when you're home to unplug stuff?...I wanna move there! 
hehe just teasing :whistling

But all in all comparing line surges to lightning strikes is apples to oranges.


----------



## Bkessler (Oct 8, 2005)

I have installed two of the cutler hamer whole house surge protectors, there model number is CHSPMAX there warranty has a $50000 guarantee. They install real easy on a two pole 15 amp breaker. and cost 80 bucks each.


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

What he said.

Also, the surge supressors that you get may not actually work that well..

I remember going to a Panamax/Furman demonstration and they did a test with a cheap $6 'surge supressor' from the local big box store. 

He plugged a stove bulb into it and lit it up with 120V. He then cranked it to 200V and the supressor went up in smoke, and the bulb was still lit.. 

Just goes to show you that these things don't always work as advertised. They still let the juice through.

Have the clients spend a few bucks on proper surge supression that will disable the power pass through when it gets above a certain level.


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

If she doesn't want the strip...install one of these...

http://www.smarthome.com/4542W/Acenti-Surge-Suppressor-Receptacle-Alabaster-ACSSR-W/p.aspx


----------



## Tiger (Nov 21, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> I have installed two of the cutler hamer whole house surge protectors, there model number is CHSPMAX there warranty has a $50000 guarantee. They install real easy on a two pole 15 amp breaker. and cost 80 bucks each.


Most of these "guarantees" have fine print such as it pays secondary to the homeowner's insurance.


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

Tiger said:


> Most of these "guarantees" have fine print such as it pays secondary to the homeowner's insurance.


Look even closer, and it probably says it doesn't cover entertainment type electronic components...only covers items like refrigerator, dishwasher, and alike.


----------



## Bkessler (Oct 8, 2005)

Tiger said:


> Most of these "guarantees" have fine print such as it pays secondary to the homeowner's insurance.


Wouldn't surprise me, it didn't use it as a selling point I just had the homeowner's fill it out and send it in. Both situations I used them noting that surge protectors from the big box store do not work without an equipment ground.


----------



## emporer1998 (May 7, 2010)

I used the chspmicro or chspmax. Cheapest place I found was munro electric. They have a website.


----------

